# Where is the best place for the "landing board"?



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

I would like to put my loft in part of our pole shed. (I think I've explained it a little here before) I want to add a window to the one wall and then cover that and make the appropriate hole's for the entrance/exit to the aviary. I also would like to make the walls of the indoor area and the aviary prefab pieces. This way if we ever move I can take it with me and remove the window coverings and no one will ever know there was a pigeon loft there. (Assuming the poop is removed )

That much said I would like to put my landing board (or returning board-what's the appropriate term?) on one wall of the aviary, not directly entering the shed. Would this be a problem?


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

It's going to have to be attached to the shed somehow. I don't see any way you're going to get around that. You could make it easily removable I guess but you're going to need something for the birds to land on before they walk to the trap.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Well, here's the diagram. The landing board would feed into the trap, the trap would lead into the aviary and the aviary would feed into the barn and coop.










You still think it's a bad idea?


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Moonshadow, Always place your landing board so the Pigeons can Land Against the Wind on the Landing Board. So figure what direction the wind is MOST NORMAL for your area at loft. Not sure that is what your asking, but this is most important.......Happy


----------



## Chocolateedd (Mar 27, 2006)

if u are racing put in direction of racing direction


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

moonshadow said:


> Well, here's the diagram. The landing board would feed into the trap, the trap would lead into the aviary and the aviary would feed into the barn and coop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks like it would work, How are they going to get out?


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Had a look at the diagram - looks fine to me!


----------

